# Floundering in the wind



## SantaRosaFishFinder (Jan 25, 2011)

Me and my buddy went floundering the other night and fought the wind. We found a few places where we could see and wound up with 14 Flounders. It was an all-nighter but still a good night. Will be going again soon.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Nice. Save me a sammich.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd like a sammich too. They look delicious.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

nice


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Would setting out drift socks/chutes at bow and/or stern be beneficial for setting up giggin' drifts to use the lee ward side of the hull to make a wind blocked calm area? You would set up with the 2 guys using the gunnel edge rather than bow corners for your "patrol stations'...
I don't know so just askin'?
bremt


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

putty good fo a windy night out fishin' - nice fish!


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

*Nice haul!*

Nice flatties the 1 is a bigin nice job!! Wind is even worse wading!!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Afternoon Fishfinder
Very nice catch and with the wind real nice. What night did you go? I went Wed. and the wind was terrible, nothing like predicted.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Flatties.


----------

